# What kinds of Cheese do you like?



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)

I LOVE cheese!  I have to watch how much I eat it that's how much I love it.  Swiss cheese is my favorite.  A close second is the hot pepper cheese.  Havarti is great and so is strong cheddar.  What kinds do you like?


----------



## Guitarist (May 29, 2016)

I like some Swiss cheeses but don't eat them often.  They're expensive!  I like Gruyere.  I also like sharp Cheddar and Havarti and blue cheese. 

Basically every kind but cottage cheese.


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2016)

Extra old white cheddar, Romano, Parmesan , Swiss, Stilton, camembert, Brie, Feta, Gouda ....too many to list.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)

*sitting here drooling* reading all about the cheese!!  I'm like my dog!


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2016)

Ruthanne, here is your virtual Canadian Mac and cheese.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Ruthanne, here is your virtual Canadian Mac and cheese.


OMG!! I had some last night!  It was good, too!


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 30, 2016)

Love cheese, especially soft cheeses.    They are so expensive nowadays, it's become a special treat to buy any of 'the good stuff'.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 30, 2016)

Danish Creme Havarti is my favorite.  Next is Gouda and American...only milder tasting cheeses for me.  I like Cottage Cheese too.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)

I like all of the above!!


----------



## jnos (May 31, 2016)

Colby, Colby and Colby! I get it at Smith's because most other stores don't carry it.  Strange


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2016)

Cream cheese, cottage cheese.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 31, 2016)

_*J'adore tout la fromage*_


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2016)

Moi, aussi!


----------



## fureverywhere (May 31, 2016)

Blue, Feta, and extra sharp cheddar. Love Swiss so much I can munch right out of the package.


----------



## Lon (May 31, 2016)

I love all kinds of cheese almost equally.


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2016)

Hmmm, methinks most of us are cheeseaholics. What an Absolutely marvelous addiction. Fur, don't bogart the blue cheese, and no one will get hurt!


----------



## fureverywhere (May 31, 2016)

Mmmm yes cheese makes the world a better place


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm, methinks most of us are cheeseaholics. What an Absolutely marvelous addiction. Fur, don't bogart the blue cheese, and no one will get hurt!


Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Cookie (May 31, 2016)

I'm less of a cheese freak nowadays, trying to stay low calorie and sticking to mozzarella in small portions. So no mac and cheese for me for awhile. 

My ex loved gorgonzola, I found it very gag inducing, and too stinky. He didn't have to worry about anyone pilfering his stash.


----------



## tortiecat (May 31, 2016)

A good sharp cheddar, havarti, Roquefort, or any good blue cheese, feta, buffalo mozzarella..
I think the only cheeses that I am not fond of are Brie and camembert.
Always have parmesan in the freezer.
We have many excellent cheeses made right here in Quebec, our Oka cheese made in a
monastery here is world famous.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2016)

That's a new one on me.  I didn't know you could freeze cheese!


----------



## senile1 (Jun 2, 2016)

I am fond of most cheeses, but I have never tried goat cheese. I have eaten goat curry a few years ago in Jamaica, but it left me with a little side effect; I went around all night butting things.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm a cheese slut

We had some sorta refried beans, fake meat, raw veggies
and......'cheese'

My lady always watches me eat for give away signs of question marks, disgust, or acceptance

I've tried her fake cheese
Not a fan

Some of what's in it:
Oatmeal
water
Corn starch
nutritional cheese
oil
lemon juice
bunch of other stuff

blend
cook
put in the fridge

However
When blending, she added real cheese sauce this time

I could be a fan
But only with a generous dollop of Sriracha on hand

Calling it *Cheese Helper *

She's a budget stretcher
and maintains a strict grocery budget
Keeps limits on spending

but

I have my limits too


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2022)

Stilton.. Brie..Mozzarella ...Camembert ...Halloumi... Havarti... Gouda... 

Wensleydale with cranberries.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mango and Ginger Stilton...






The only cheeses I don't like are Mature hard cheeses.. and cottage cheese..


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2022)

I don't think there's a cheese I don't or wouldn't like except that one with the bugs in it. (sorry but there is one)

Cow, goat or sheep. Aged or young.


----------



## David777 (Sep 26, 2022)

I eat lots of dairy and have plenty of cheese in my fridge.  For today's lunch had one of those cheap $1 Knorr Lipton Rice Sides broccoli cheese packages so feel a bit bloated. 

Ok, here is one of the *Secrets of the Universe.*.. 

Like many supermarkets, Trader Joe's sells Aged Gouda cheese.  Currently I have a 0.64 pound chunk of plastic vacuum sealed* Old Amsterdam Premium Aged Gouda *cheese I bought for $7.67 so about a buck an ounce.  Note aged Gouda (pronounced "How-da") is heavy and a bit hard.  It does not taste like regular Gouda. Years ago I began bringing it along on backpacking trips because it can last well at room temperatures for a couple weeks without becoming moldy.  That is a reason our ancestors before refrigeration often made aged cheeses that they then stored for longer periods in dry cool shadowed places they could travel with. An intense somewhat cheddar nut-like like flavor.  The only way I eat it given its expense is in small pieces and nibbling that goes good with sipping wine.  







Couple of the Amazon reviews:

_Ok listen ! This is without a shred of doubt the greatest cheese in the world ! Its incredibly delicious, amazing texture and flavor and highly addicting ! Im telling you its a gem of cheese ! Grab some crackers and have at it you wont be able to stop.

My husband and I killed this cheese block so fast. It is delicious. It’s a type of aged Gouda. It’s firm but not too firm and salty in the best way possible. Yummm._


----------



## Bella (Sep 26, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I LOVE cheese!  I have to watch how much I eat it that's how much I love it.  Swiss cheese is my favorite.  A close second is the hot pepper cheese.  Havarti is great and so is strong cheddar. * What kinds do you like?*


Too many to list.  Here are a few of my favorites ...

*Extra Sharp Aged Cheddar*




*Pastore*


Pastore is a relatively hard cheese made from sheep's milk that comes from the Lazio area of Italy.

*Pecorino Pientino*




The cheeses produced with sheep milk are called Pecorino. Pecorino is one of the most ancient cheeses: In Italy there's a great variety of these, produced in different regions, mostly in the central and southern ones and in the islands (Sardinia and Sicily). The differentiates for the kind of milk, the processing techniques and the rennet used.

The fresh pecorino has a delicate taste, while the aged ones have more intense aromatic and taste notes. The pecorino is ideal mostly for fist courses such as spaghetti alla carbonara, bucatini all'amatriciana or the cacio e pepe spaghetti. It pairs very well with chestnut honey, served in slices with homemade bread.

*Dolcelatte*


 

Dolcelatte is an Italian blue-veined cheese that was initially produced by the Galbani Company. The cheese is made from cow's milk and matures for 2 to 3 months. It's produced in the same way as Gorgonzola, but Dolcelatte is made from the curd of just one milking, making it a bit harder.

Its texture is soft and creamy, and the flavors are mild, slightly tangy, and sweet. Originally, Dolcelatte was produced for the British market to give the people a milder alternative to Gorgonzola. It's recommended to serve the cheese with figs and grapes and pair it with a glass of Merlot or Port.

*Ricotta Salada*




This ricotta starts off with fresh sheep’s milk whey, which is pressed, salted and then aged to achieve its firm texture and briny taste. Similar to feta, Ricotta Salata is excellent crumbled, sliced into salads or used in dishes like pasta alla norma.

Bella


----------



## Michael Z (Sep 26, 2022)

From the cheaper cheeses I like Muenster. Otherwise I like about any cheese from “Cheese Island” at our grocery store that has all the real expensive stuff that is authentic cheese.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 26, 2022)

Love most cheeses.  Cave aged cheese is drier and harder, and far more expensive than others.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 26, 2022)

If it's cheese, it's my favorite. Unless it's limburger. Then it's not.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2022)

David777 said:


> I eat lots of dairy and have plenty of cheese in my fridge.  For today's lunch had one of those cheap $1 Knorr Lipton Rice Sides broccoli cheese packages so feel a bit bloated.
> 
> Ok, here is one of the *Secrets of the Universe.*..
> 
> ...


Gouda is very common here.. it's a pleasant if very mild cheese... it's one of the cheapest cheeses to buy


----------



## mrstime (Sep 26, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> That's a new one on me.  I didn't know you could freeze cheese!


I found frozen mozzarella crumbles into small bits, great to put on pizza. I assume some other cheeses will do the same. Not only that, but I like medium chedder, gouda, cottage cheese of course. DH likes sharper cheeses.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2022)

Humboldt Fog Goat Cheese, one of my fav's.


----------



## IKE (Sep 26, 2022)

My favorite cheese is extra sharp cheddar.......just give me a sleeve of saltines and a big piece of extra sharp cheddar and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2022)

Baby Swiss 
After immigrating to the United States, Swiss settlers arrived in Green County, Wisconsin, in the 1840s. With its rolling hills and lush valleys, the area reminded them of their homeland. More importantly, the microclimate and limestone-filtered water were perfect for raising cows that would produce the superior milk needed to make their prized 200-pound wheels of Emmenthal (aka Emmental cheese or traditional Swiss).


Muenster  
Muenster or munster is a semi-soft cheese from the United States. It is thought to be an imitation of the Alsatian washed-rind Munster cheese, introduced by German immigrants. It is distinct from the processed dairy food Sweet Muenster Cheese


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## David777 (Sep 26, 2022)

Thanks folks for your recommendations and descriptions.  I'm going to be trying some of these and then report back.   Although I drink little alcohol, I do like sweet wines that I'll need to buy for these experiments. There is a large variety of expensive cheeses in upscale supermarkets today that I would like to sample were they not so expensive. So quite a mystery. Reading reviews of cheeses, it is difficult to clearly understand from mere words as to what specific cheeses will taste like as our human taste sense tends to vary greatly, especially with those that dine on various ethnic foods.


----------



## Bella (Sep 26, 2022)

David, if you go to an upscale cheese shop, they should offer you a sample taste of anything you're interested in before buying it. If they don't offer, just ask them nicely for a taste.


----------



## Bella (Sep 26, 2022)

Double post.


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> That's a new one on me.  I didn't know you could freeze cheese!


You're a poet & you don't know it.


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2022)

I like Extra Sharp Cheddar.  Sometimes, I also like the really rotten-tasting Goat cheese.
I watched cheese being made on a TV show & I thought, _"YUK, I can't believe I like that."_
I just remembered another TV show.  People were tasting a cheese that's actually made with the same bacteria/fungus that grows between our toes.


----------



## David777 (Sep 26, 2022)

Thanks @Bella.  Although there are gourmet cheese and wine shops here in San Jose, all are actually pricy wine focused restaurants.  But since I often drive up to San Francisco, just checked Yelp and not surprisingly there are actually a few cheese and wine retail shops.  So will be doing a bit of exploring there in the future.  Of course, I always see many Italians up in The City. Also will need to read up on the world of cheeses.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 26, 2022)

Cambozola, made by Kaeserei Champignon. A cross between brie and gorgonzola. Heavenly!


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 27, 2022)

I mostly buy a sharp vintage. Which ever is on special when I shop.
Enjoy Mozzarella and Swiss Cheese.


----------



## Michael Z (Sep 27, 2022)

My wife loves cheese. One year for Valentines I bought her the good cheese from “Cheese Island”. She loved it!


----------



## Patek24 (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 2, 2022)

For lovers of creamy blue cheeses like Humboldt Fog and Cambozola, they are amazing with a slice of cheese in a sliced fresh beet salad (unpickled fresh beets are increasingly available at better product departments, cooked and ready to eat in vacuum-sealed packs).


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 2, 2022)

My favorites are Provolone and Pepper Jack. Be it with chips, or in a sandwich or just about anywhere,
I prefer these two


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 2, 2022)

Haven't met a cheese I didn't like, I am a real cheese lover.  Well I guess I don't like what's sold as "American" cheese, just yellow and kind of tasteless.  And I don't believe veleta is really cheese, no matter I don't like it.

Really like an aged sharp cheddar, gorgonzola, raclette, Tete De Moine, Parmigiano Reggiano... the list could go on and on.


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 3, 2022)

Love cheese!

Gotta be proper Lancashire Crumbly for me


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2022)

I always have cheese on hand. I buy already sliced or grated. Some I like are mozzarella, provelone, Swiss and sharp cheddar. I don't care for the bleu cheeses though. Once in a while some does turn blue before I use it up.


----------



## MountainRa (Oct 3, 2022)

My favorite goat milk feta


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 3, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> My favorite goat milk feta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 3, 2022)

So many to list...new to goat cheese though.  Since visiting the goat farm up in the hills, I've began nibbling pieces of goat cheese now and then.
Havarti, smoked gouda, parmesan, tooma (an armenian cheese), feta, and more.


----------

